# 2005 frontier noisy roof rack/ sunroof?



## mark in pa (Feb 27, 2005)

just picked up a new 2005 frontier le w/sunroof and roof rack. noticed right away that there was ALOT of noise coming thru from either the sunroof or maybe from the roofrack above 30 mph. haven't been able to make it back to the dealer yet. anyone else have this prob. i have already tightened the sunroof down alittle. no help. but as soon as i crack the sunroof it goes away. any and all help appreciated as this is driving me CRAZY. other than this the truck is awsome.


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

mark in pa said:


> just picked up a new 2005 frontier le w/sunroof and roof rack. noticed right away that there was ALOT of noise coming thru from either the sunroof or maybe from the roofrack above 30 mph. haven't been able to make it back to the dealer yet. anyone else have this prob. i have already tightened the sunroof down alittle. no help. but as soon as i crack the sunroof it goes away. any and all help appreciated as this is driving me CRAZY. other than this the truck is awsome.


I have a post goin' (http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86692). Yours sounds like it might be wind noise or some other source, though, because the problem I had was very distinct... and it doesn't go away, lol. Did you try jiggling the side bars from the back? That's what my sound is.. anyway, keep us updated!

(I don't think Nissan planned this roof rack out too well, seems a lot of people are having problems with 'em)


----------



## kaotikimage (Mar 14, 2005)

mark in pa said:


> just picked up a new 2005 frontier le w/sunroof and roof rack. noticed right away that there was ALOT of noise coming thru from either the sunroof or maybe from the roofrack above 30 mph. haven't been able to make it back to the dealer yet. anyone else have this prob. i have already tightened the sunroof down alittle. no help. but as soon as i crack the sunroof it goes away. any and all help appreciated as this is driving me CRAZY. other than this the truck is awsome.


my experience with roof racks is that they make ALOT of noise over 25-35 mph...i could be wrong in your case, the sunroof in my old car never made any noise...im sure my info didnt help ya out at all lol but i figued i would share my thoughts


----------



## crayb (Mar 17, 2005)

Coming from a Mazda Tribute I can say the Frontier is very,very quiet. I too have noticed some wind noise @ the sunroof but it is in no way obtrusive. I think my Sirius helps with the noise factor :thumbup:


----------



## mark in pa (Feb 27, 2005)

*it's fixed*

TOOK IT BACK TO THE DEALER AND THE TECH KEPT IT FOR A DAY... TURNS OUT THIS MUST HAVE BEEN MADE ON A MON OR FRI. HERE THEY INSTALLED THE CROSSBARS FROM THE ROOFRACK BACKWARDS. THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO TILT FORWARD SO THAT THE LEADING EDGE WOULD BE CLOSEST TO THE ROOF. I MUST HAVE GOTTEN A HUNGOVER ASSEMBLER WHO PLACED THEM ON JUST THE OPPOSITE. BOTH OF THEM WERE BACKWARDS. ANYWAY AFTER A 5 MIN FIX THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO NOISE COMING FROM UP THERE.... CHECK YOURS. MAYBE YOU HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM IF YOU HAVE A SUNROOF OR ROOFRACK.. THANKS TO ALL FOR THE HELP........


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

There is no need to yell.


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

mark in pa said:


> TOOK IT BACK TO THE DEALER AND THE TECH KEPT IT FOR A DAY... TURNS OUT THIS MUST HAVE BEEN MADE ON A MON OR FRI. HERE THEY INSTALLED THE CROSSBARS FROM THE ROOFRACK BACKWARDS. THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO TILT FORWARD SO THAT THE LEADING EDGE WOULD BE CLOSEST TO THE ROOF. I MUST HAVE GOTTEN A HUNGOVER ASSEMBLER WHO PLACED THEM ON JUST THE OPPOSITE. BOTH OF THEM WERE BACKWARDS. ANYWAY AFTER A 5 MIN FIX THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO NOISE COMING FROM UP THERE.... CHECK YOURS. MAYBE YOU HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM IF YOU HAVE A SUNROOF OR ROOFRACK.. THANKS TO ALL FOR THE HELP........



Hmm the leading edge part has me confused. Do the arrows/triangles in the middle of your poles now face toward the hood or the bed? Mine face the bed... I have noticed that if I put a bit of pressure on the rack, the rattling goes away for a while (until it's jarred out of place again).


----------



## mark in pa (Feb 27, 2005)

*mark in pa*



OffRoadinFrontier said:


> Hmm the leading edge part has me confused. Do the arrows/triangles in the middle of your poles now face toward the hood or the bed? Mine face the bed... I have noticed that if I put a bit of pressure on the rack, the rattling goes away for a while (until it's jarred out of place again).


 if the front edge of your crossbar is tilted backwards then you tneed to re- install...........
\


----------



## mark in pa (Feb 27, 2005)

*roof noise3*



mark in pa said:


> if the front edge of your crossbar is tilted backwards then you tneed to re- install...........
> \


 if you look at the vehicle froooom th side and the edge towards the fromt of the vehicle are tilted anyway but up in the rear of the crossbar.... then it is installed backwad.....


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

The front cross bar (closest to the windshield) should be positioned in approx. the middle of the rack, by the "FR" of the FRONTIER sticker. 

Also, according to the owner's manual, there is a line on the tubes to show the correct position of the front cross bar when not in use. This should eliminate the wind noise. I don't notice it on mine.


----------

